# Ever heard of Astro Vocal mic amps?



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Does anybody know anything about these? Picked it up at a yard sale for $2 and supposedly it "worked when it was put away". Doesn't work right now, the fuse cap is missing. The plate on the back says it's a model E90 and was made in Canada. There's a Sylvania 12AX7A tube and two Made in Italy 6V6GT tubes....not too sure what the transformers are. For the moment that's about all I know about it. When I get it working I'll figure out what I'm going to do with it I guess.


----------



## washburned (Oct 13, 2006)

You've got the beginnings of a great guitar amp;in fact it may be a great guitar amp right now. you can put the two channels in series for more gain and it should be a killer.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

CSA # LR 24510 means it was made by Garnet Amps of Winnepeg Manitoba. They made "stencil" amps for many different stores. Square corners might indicate that it's an early model.

http://www.garnetamps.com/stencil.htm#Astro


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

It also occurred to me that the front of the head cab looked like a Garnet (the chassis, not so much though). Prolly would be an early model and if it indeed proves to be a Garnet, you've got the makings of a pretty damn good sounding amp on your hands. Good luck with that and congrats on a fine bargain find!


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Well, I pulled the chassis from the case tonight to see what condition the inside are like. Nothing other than the CSA number to indicate that it's a Garnet but everything looks nice and clean. A few cobwebs and a little dust and that's about it. Now to get a fuse holder and 3 amp fuse and see if it works.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Found a pair of speakers to go with the Astro Vocal. A pair of Garnet G24M (2x4") monitors. The bottom one might possibly be older than the top one....Serial # 34xxx and serial # 36xxx. I'll plug them in when I get home and see how they sound.
















.


----------



## mountainmerle (Jun 28, 2007)

Most definitely a garnet amp looks a lot like a vagabond 2 channel head I used to have, I believe it was an E90T. I think the E stood for Eaton's as the one I had was made for the Eaton stores. I also have a 2x4 cab like the lower one in your picture but the label and jacks are exactly like the upper one. odd! I can't seem to post pics I'll try again later


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Not too sure if the upper cab has been worked on or not....I'll pull it apart one of these days to see. I plugged them into the Astro Vocal and they do sound pretty good. Not too sure what the head puts out but the speakers are 16 ohm and the sounded pretty loud at 1/2 volume.


----------

